# Officer Down: Todd Helcher - [Braselton, Georgia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/25/2005

Ga. officer killed in wreck

Officer Down: Todd Helcher - [Braselton, Georgia]

Biographical Info

Age: 34

Additional Info: Officer Helcher had been with the Braselton Police Department for about a year. He leaves behind a three-month-old child.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Officer Helcher was killed in automobile accident.

Date of Incident: July 25, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Associated Press

BRASELTON, Ga. - A Braselton police officer died Monday morning in a two-car accident.

Authorities say Todd Helcher, 34, was driving a police truck on Ga. 365 at about 8:30 a.m. when he was hit by another truck.

Helcher's truck rolled, and he was thrown out.

The other driver, Henry Lee Thomas, was crossing the highway when he hit Helcher's car.

Helcher died at North Georgia Medical Center. State patrol officers said Helcher apparently was not wearing a safety belt.

Helcher had worked for the Braselton Police Department for about one year. He was the father of a three-month-old child.

Thomas and another passenger in the other truck were also hospitalized.

Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------

